# Hairdresser for perm and cut and colour



## purplepanda54 (Oct 9, 2011)

I've just arrived in Egypt and live near El Maadi. Can anyone recommend a good hairdresser who knows how to perm difficult hair? Also need a good cut. I'm desperate!


----------

